# The Flood



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Well, got everything stellar for an early spring and once again we are in control of nothing. Checked some local spots and the mud is terrible. Probably be the first of April before we see any clearing. When all this water heads South it will be worse.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Gonna take a while for sure


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Hopefully we won't get another one in April. So for now I'm trying to get all my projects done while I can't go giggin.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

just plain SUCKS>>> I'm ready to hit the water.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

So much for April?????


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Kind of like last year.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I was at Dauphin Island last Saturday on the west end beach. Just there letting my daughter pick up shells. It was about a 1 foot chop and I could see the bottom at three feet deep. I couldn't believe it. Now on the bay side I could barely see the bottom at 8 inches.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the report Dsar. If we get some N Wind some on that like to walk ( GIGGAMON ) might be able to pick up a fish or two.


----------

